# FINALLY A TIP I CAN USE FROM WOODSMITH



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2018/10/04/?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=14944

PRETTY SMART IDEA :<)))


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

That inner tube clamp idea is awesome. I am going to remember that.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah that spring clamp idea is great,a heck of a lot cheaper than rocklers.thanks for sharing this tony i might have to re subscribe.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> yeah that spring clamp idea is great,a heck of a lot cheaper than rocklers.thanks for sharing this tony i might have to re subscribe.
> 
> - pottz


I was thinking the other day about taking my name off now kind of glad I did not :<))


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

It is a neat idea.

But I already have a bunch of the Fastcap 3-way clamps. They're much cheaper than the Rockler version.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

One of the better tips.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Son of a … that is a good tip. Also, who the heck are those two dudes?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Son of a … that is a good tip. Also, who the heck are those two dudes?
> 
> - Woodknack


not sure Rick the other day they had a girl on :<))
NO not in a bikini LOL


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I live in Iowa and Woodsmith has "seminars" in their store on Thurs night in the fall/ winter. Even though I live 125 miles from them, I attend a couple a year. The guys on the show often host or teach the seminar. Don, the guy that is the head guy on the show, is one of the owners of the store, magazine, and show. He was in the store the last time we were there and mentioned that their were going to be several new faces on the show this season. I wanted to ask why, but didn't. They have a very extensive shop where the magazine is located, where they make the furniture and jigs in the magazine and there are quite a few guys that work in there and occasionally host the seminars too, I assume that the new faces are those folks. All in all, Woodsmith is a good place and very friendly, and I enjoy them. There has been some buying and selling of magazine companies in Des Moines lately….specifically Meredith publishing, I am hoping that it does not effect Woodsmith. (Meredith publishes a bunch of very familar magazines including Better Homes and Garden)

If anyone knows, please post it…..there used to be a guy that worked for Meredith on here…....


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks for the info Mike :<))))


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I noticed this trick the other week, while watching a youtube video. Very ingenious


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Years ago back in the early 1960s I had a friend who was building a home-built airplane. He often used long strips of inner tube cut lengthwise in a spiral around the outer diameter of the inner tube to wrap and bind (like a rubber band) awkward assemblies and pieces while gluing. I was a little wary at first, but it worked very well and bound up everything tightly.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I also thought this was a worthile tip and cut up a tube to have a try.
But my son went berko when he saw his bike.










Absolutely no appreciation of talent, just look at that nice stand I built for him!

I have also seen some new face lately maybe its a new guard as the original guys take a more managerial role.
Check out these young guys.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice tip; thanks.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

BTW, if you ever go to woodsmith or the .com they have some of the most awesome metal rulers ever! As everything at Woodsmith, they are not cheap, but well worth the $$$$...
Just my .02


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> BTW, if you ever go to woodsmith or the .com they have some of the most awesome metal rulers ever! As everything at Woodsmith, they are not cheap, but well worth the $$$$...
> Just my .02
> 
> - moke


was curious about longevity of them rulers Mike :<))
how long did you own yours ?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I sort of had the same reaction when I saw that WS tip. Most of their email tips are "yeah I knew that" ideas but this one was one of their better ones. Now I won't be tempted to buy one of Rockler's clamps to have just in case when they put them on sale.

I bought a couple of their rulers a few years ago after I paid for a Shopnotes subscription and they cancelled the magazine a month later. They would not give me a refund so I had to use my credit in their store and bought their 6 & 12 inch rulers. I really like them and are my favorite rulers. The center finder scale is especially handy. My only complaint is that I would like it better if the scale would start from zero on one side from both ends. The scales are easy to read and show no signs of wear with continual use. Unfortunately I keep losing the 6" ruler. It's been missing for a while now so it must have fallen off the bench into a trash can or gotten swept up with the saw dust.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

them fastcap 3 way ones look nice :<))))

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/fastcap-3-way-clamp?gclid=CjwKCAjwo_HdBRBjEiwAiPPXpNZ_DveYZZVgUXbzfAb_fpaXKPZYqVaSA-avJKpNtOa-5O5Pk9XmIxoC3pMQAvD_BwE


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> BTW, if you ever go to woodsmith or the .com they have some of the most awesome metal rulers ever! As everything at Woodsmith, they are not cheap, but well worth the $$$$...
> Just my .02
> 
> - moke
> ...


I have never had any issues with the numbers coming off, I have had one since Moses had short hair, but I continue to buy one everytime I go there, you see I have a tool acquisition problem. So not sure how much some of them have been used…...I probably have 6 or 7….but I also take really good care of all my tools, so I might not be the one to consult. They used to have them a long time ago at a different location, then they went away, but recently they have come back.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> them fastcap 3 way ones look nice :<))))
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/fastcap-3-way-clamp?gclid=CjwKCAjwo_HdBRBjEiwAiPPXpNZ_DveYZZVgUXbzfAb_fpaXKPZYqVaSA-avJKpNtOa-5O5Pk9XmIxoC3pMQAvD_BwE
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That does look nice. I think I like that design better than the rockler one.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Am I the only surviving human that uses this type of edge clamp?
I swear by them, and they can handle a slight warp and/or heavier gauge solid-wood edging.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Am I the only surviving human that uses this type of edge clamp?
> I swear by them, and they can handle a slight warp and/or heavier gauge solid-wood edging.
> 
> - poopiekat


you just might be poopiekat I had never seen these till I watched the video tip then after a quick search found more but these are antiques *LOL :<))*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Am I the only surviving human that uses this type of edge clamp?
> I swear by them, and they can handle a slight warp and/or heavier gauge solid-wood edging.
> 
> - poopiekat
> ...


i like those but where can you get them?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

ROCKLER has them but *WOW *

https://www.rockler.com/3-way-face-clamp?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&gclid=Cj0KCQjwxvbdBRC0ARIsAKmec9bFzDE50U1p9X0zCLuK8o_37HE84NoM3l-I1lcHQikhS92e0elHQqIaAmI9EALw_wcB

*CRAZY PRICE :<(((((*

also here :
https://www.midlandhardware.com/211412.html?dfw_tracker=14396-211412&gclid=Cj0KCQjwxvbdBRC0ARIsAKmec9aazuiPSEE2FUSfsuOU1XRTSrNqiQWwvB1Y6_VKsV4CfoCJKzHwIskaAjKyEALw_wcB


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Google 3 way clamps.

Here is what I use:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ROCKLER has them but *WOW *
> 
> https://www.rockler.com/3-way-face-clamp?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&gclid=Cj0KCQjwxvbdBRC0ARIsAKmec9bFzDE50U1p9X0zCLuK8o_37HE84NoM3l-I1lcHQikhS92e0elHQqIaAmI9EALw_wcB
> 
> ...


yeah forget the rockler clamps,very nice but ouchhhh! those midland clamps are fairly reasonable though,may get a few.thanks tony.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

no problem Larry 
wow J them are real antiques there LOL :<))


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The bright metal ones in my post above are genuine Jorgensen 'Pony' clamps. I bought them about 1980 from a huge discount place in Massachusetts, paid $5.50 each for them. The others, from China, I can't remember where I got them, but probably at an antiques show somewhere.

Dunno how the Rockler clamps can give you cancer, but it was disclosed as such.
The Midland clamps look like the way to go! 
I've worked in shops that forced me to use masking tape on solid wood edges, I always hated it.

Remember that the center post on these clamps puts a lot of lateral stress on the screws at either end, and the drawback to them is the possibility of marring your paper-thin veneer on oak plywood. I always used hardboard pads in between.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

What I like about the spring clamps is that you can easily put them on with one hand while holding the strip in place with the other. It would seem that the 3-way C-clamp would take 2 hands to get it positioned. You also have to take care not to dent the surfaces. If you've already got some spring clamps and an old inner tube, the WS tip would be a pretty quick way to go, especially if you don't need them often but the Fastcap clamps look pretty handy. You can get a 5-pack on Amazon for $25 which probably makes them the cheapest ready made option.

Edit: It looks like Woodcraft sells them for $5 apiece as well.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

double post


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Google 3 way clamps.
> 
> Here is what I use:
> 
> ...


Actually, you could probably make these out of some hardwood and bolts. Hmm…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Google 3 way clamps.
> 
> Here is what I use:
> 
> ...


DOES MAKE THE MIND RACE Tony :<))


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

When clamping edging, I have used a C or F clamp and a wood wedge that presses against the edging and wedges against the bar of the clamp. I discovered this when I was frantically looking for a way to clamp the edging.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Am I the only surviving human that uses this type of edge clamp?
> I swear by them, and they can handle a slight warp and/or heavier gauge solid-wood edging.
> 
> - poopiekat


I didn't even know these things existed. I'll have to look into them.


----------

